# Ruger P89DC



## MJZZZ

What is the proper way to carry this gun since it has no safety. Can it safely be carried in a strong side holster in condition 1, or leave the chamber empty and rack the slide when needed? I haven't bought the gun yet, but have it on loan to see if I want to buy it. It's 15 years old and in good shape, he is asking $250 is that a good price? I carry my Kimber cocked and locked, so that doesn't bother me. Mike


----------



## Shipwreck

I wouldn't pay more than $200 for it, considering that you can buy a new one for $350.

Proper way to carry it? Well, I would have a round in the chamber, with the hammer down. Same way I would carry any traditional DA/SA gun. I only keep such a gun cocked for carry if it has a frame mounted safety - such as the HKUSP. Then U could keep the gun cocked and the safety on.


----------



## Wandering Man

DC means Decock Only. Flip the switch and the thing is safely decocked. Just be sure of where you point the thing while decocking ... just in case.

I've only had my P889 about five or six months. But I have enjoyed it.

Should be a reliable gun.

Get more info at the Ruger forum (rugerforum.com).

WM


----------



## Thunderhawk

You can download the Owner's Manual in PDF from the Ruger web site, that will tell you all you should know.


----------



## kansas45

I carry my P89DC loaded all the time. It has seen some rough (not abusive) use without any problem's. Just insert the loaded mag, rack the slide, point it in a safe direction & flip the De-Cock lever. Put in your holster & don't worry about it.


----------



## Baldy

I can tell you one thing, by the time you pull your gun, and rack the slide you would be dead. In most real world gun fights. Guns are made to go into action now, not 1 second from now. Carry one in the pipe, and on decock or on cock and lock. Practice with snap caps on your draw, and fire. It's as important as your aim. Good luck.


----------



## Asher

*Question about Ruger P89DC.*

I'm looking for a clip with a bigger capacity than the regular clip. Will the P85 clip work in a P89DC?


----------

